# 2004 Bessacarr step malfunction



## 129183 (Nov 1, 2009)

Problem with electric step to living area. Step will not open/retract on toggle switch when control panel switched to either cab or leisure battery. However when mains cable plugged in will operate on cab battery only and also when mains unplugged it will retract on vehicle ignition when engine started. Have checked fuses which appear ok. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi halliana, the step is feed from the cab battery directly through the fuses under the bonnet, as such the position of the cab/vehicle battery select switch would have no effect except that if the charger is switched "on" then the voltage will be lifted so may assist in extending or retracting the step. 

I would suggest that the step may be in need of some lubrication (please forgive me if you have already done this) but this does make the motor work harder to extend or retract. I have heard of various method and potions to lubricate it so may be someone can suggest the lubricant.

The reason for the step retracting is again the voltage is lifted when the engine starts so again can provide more "effort"

I hope this helps, please advise if you need any further info.

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## Big_Ed (Apr 8, 2006)

We had exactly the same problem. It was the switch. Cost a tenner to get fixed when we got the hab service done. Hope its the same for you


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

More info on how they work here :-
http://www.motts.org/Omnistep.htm
C.


----------

